# Murder in Medieval London



## The Big Peat (Dec 12, 2018)

‘Murder map’ reveals medieval London’s meanest streets


----------



## Bick (Dec 12, 2018)

The Big Peat said:


> ‘Murder map’ reveals medieval London’s meanest streets


Fascinating, thanks for posting.
(Some of those streets recorded almost as many murders as Coronation Street in Weatherfield. )


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 13, 2018)

One is listed as "Death among drunk wrestlers".

Well, somebody was bound to get hurt, weren't they? (I'm turning into my mother.)


----------



## sknox (Dec 14, 2018)

"Death among drunk wrestlers" sounds like the title of an abstract painting


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 14, 2018)

Abernovo said:


> Well, somebody was bound to get hurt, weren't they?


So only one person was tied up before they were injured....

​


----------



## Abernovo (Dec 14, 2018)

Ursa major said:


> So only one person was tied up before they were injured....
> 
> ​


Groan.


----------



## Dave (Mar 20, 2019)

Not quite as much without the city walls as I would have expected. Nothing shown on the South Bank. Much later that became the haunt of sportsmen - cockfighting, bear bating - of theatres (Globe) and of drinking dens, thieves and their copemen.


----------

